# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿Se arreglara ...?

## goncho19

Tan solo decir que cuando entro en un post algo antiguo me pone ...




> Estamos realizando tareas de mantenimiento. 
> 
> Lo antes posible volveremos a estar online
> con un foro mucho más potente, ágil y sin spam!!


¿Acaso me ocurre solo a mi?¿Cuando se arreglara esto? ...

----------


## Varo

A mi tambien me ocurre y hay temas muy interesante con los que pasa

----------


## oskiper

Eso es porque los links que existen desde antes de la migración a la nueva plataforma se han roto, recomiendo usar el buscador que lo acabo de optimizar con el motor de Google.

----------


## oskiper

-bueno Angel, cuando pasen tus exámenes mandame un MP

----------

